# Milk powder in SS, what purpose does it serve?



## radio (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it used as a binder?  I've seen several recipes that call for milk powder and wondered what it does for the sausage.

Is milk powder the same as powdered milk, or is it processed differently?


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes it's used as a binder. Helps those of us who aren't sausage experts get a juicier final product. Many will tell you it's not needed if the sausage is mixed properly, but it's helped me a ton. I just use nonfat dried milk.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 14, 2014)

Carnation non fat dry milk or a soy protein concentrate are great binders. Powdered milk is a bit different and I haven't used it as a binder.


----------



## radio (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I had a hunch it was a binder, but wanted to double check.  The SS I have made in the past did not have any milk powder in it, so it will be interesting to try a batch with it and see if there is a discernible difference


----------



## reinhard (Oct 15, 2014)

Radio,  I use it as well all the time.  The general guideline is 1 cup per 5 pounds of meat.  Reinhard


----------



## fished (Oct 15, 2014)

Is there much difference between using the milk powder or the soy protein concentrate?  I haven't used either one yet.  I do have the soy protein concentrate.  Thanks for the help.  I was wondering about them myself.


----------



## jimalbert (Oct 15, 2014)

I recently started using Non Fat Powder Milk and I can honestly say that I would recommend it as a binder.  The sausages have held up extremely well and the fat doesnt render so easily.


----------



## mds51 (Oct 15, 2014)

I make a Salami using the Carnation`s Non Fat Powdered Milk and it works really well to give me the perfect consistency and texture for this type sausage. I also take these Salami that have been smoked for 5 hours and finished in a hot water bath to get an internal temperature of 152 degrees and let them hang in a cool and dry space for two weeks to make great hard Salami. The texture and taste of both types is excellent and the powdered milk has no affect on the taste. 
mds51


----------



## reinhard (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't used the soy protein but I'm sure it works well.  Just have to go with the recommended amount.  Like I said, I have been using dry milk powder for many years and will always use it.  My sausage retains it's moisture and have almost no loss.  Some folks don't use it and are happy with their sausage.  It's all about personal preference really.  Try the soy or dry milk in a 5 pound batch and see how it works for you.  Reinhard


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2014)

I use the soy protein concentrate and am happy w/ the results. I have never done a comparision w/the NFDM.


----------

